# Vtg...



## Andrew Green (May 15, 2006)

Oh dear...


----------



## Lisa (May 15, 2006)

sometimes there isn't quite the right smilie to express the look on my face.


----------



## MattJ (May 15, 2006)

LMAO. He Pwned that dummy. Loved all the partials. I think I could do 40lb chins if I only have to move 3 inches.


----------



## Davejlaw (May 15, 2006)

Big Joey huh? I was always told, and from the old Presidential Fitness Test in school, that a chin-up requires putting your chin just over the bar each time. Nice music, I felt pumped up just watching it! LOL


----------



## Phadrus00 (May 15, 2006)

hehehehehehehehe..

I wonder what his neighbors think when he is maiming that dummy in the driveway...  It kind of reminds me of that video of the kid doing the lightsaber routine... *evil grin*

Rob


----------



## Davejlaw (May 15, 2006)

That's great! I didn't even think about what the neighbors would think about that...when he murders a bunch of people will they say he seemed like a nice kid who kept to himself?


----------



## Phadrus00 (May 15, 2006)

hehehehe... I kind of imagine his neighbors are simple farmin' folk just staring out the window in amazement..

Harold: "Mother...  He's at it again with the dummy...  "
Martha:"Yup Pa.. I saw that earlier..."
Harold: "Should I shoot heem?"
Martha:"Not unless he starts foaming at that mouth Pa..  You know the rules..."
Harold: "Damn rules...."


----------



## green meanie (May 15, 2006)

Oh dear god! Make it stop! Make it stop! :rofl:


----------



## Marginal (May 16, 2006)

I hope he's not serious.


----------



## Henderson (May 16, 2006)

Has Comedy Central picked this up yet?


----------



## Shogun (May 16, 2006)

lol.
If he's joking...thats one of the funniest things I've seen all day.

If he's serious...thats one of the funniest things I've seen...ever.


----------



## Flying Crane (May 16, 2006)

wow, that was just bizzare.  I can't imagine why someone would make a video like that in the first place, and then let it get out to the public in the second.


----------



## crushing (May 16, 2006)

Phadrus00 said:
			
		

> hehehehehehehehe..
> 
> I wonder what his neighbors think when he is maiming that dummy in the driveway...  It kind of reminds me of that video of the kid doing the lightsaber routine... *evil grin*
> 
> Rob




Yeah!  The Star Wars kid.

I think reading the other comments on here before watching the video ruined it a little for me.  It's still pretty funny.


----------

